# Favorite walleye lures?



## fishlocater (Apr 12, 2001)

New to Saginaw Bay winter walleyes. Wondering what are some favorite jig , color, and presentations for saginaw bay walleyes?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

as for colors, it seems as if it changes from day to day. Last year firetiger, silver, or orange were probably the best producers from what I understand.

As for jigs, jigging raps, swedish pimples, some little cleos, and some cicadas seem to be the most popular.

steve


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

I carry three standard colors:

1) Brass
2) Chrome
3) White


Although many people have luck with multi-colored spoons, I do best with the solids, or two colors such as brass/orange, chrome/blue; chrome/green; white/chartreuse.

My favorite spoons: Krocodiles & Swedish Pimples

I also remove the treble and replace it with a large single hook.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Nils Master, Sweedish pimps, Do-Jiggers and Jigging Raps. I like Nils over raps, tho. I rig my Raps like a Nils alot. Remove the center treble and put a stinger there.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I fish the bay every chance I get probably 3 or 4 times a week. Last year my best lure is the smallest Cleo (or any spoon that small) in blue and silver, and the glow. I always have a dead rod with a small jig with a minnow hooked in the tail. Do-Jiggers in the smaller size, and pimples do very well also.


----------



## fishlocater (Apr 12, 2001)

on the jigs do most guys use bait or just bare? thanks


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

My favorite for Houghton lake has always been a chartreuse Swedish Pimple, with a minnow head!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I use either 2 small perch minnows hooked throw lips, gives more attraction or just I cut off the head of just one minnow and use that.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

In the bay last year the Cleos were my hot lure, using blue and silver or green and silver. In the mornings I found that sometimes orange and copper were great.

Then for some dumb reason about half way through the season we tried a lure that I saw a guy on the river use. That turned out to be my hot lure for the rest of the season. It made the rest of the season fun. Oh the lure... well that is a secret. But, I am sure there are others out ther using them.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Again I must state that I catch exactly Jack Poo every year, but love going out. I am lost, why do I always hear everyone saying they just use the head of the minnow? Will the tail work just as well on another pole? Thanks again for all the help you guys give to us clueless people


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Using just the head of the minnow actually keeps the "bulk" of your offering down while at the same time it offers up a more "realistic" appearance of one minnow (when on the end of a spoon), not to mention that the scent of real food for the 'eyes, the best reason of all. An added bonus is it does not matter if your minnows die while out on the ice, not like Perch fishing with 'em !


Whale


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Hmmm, interesting to know. I imagine that chunks of the remainder of the minnow would probably get a bite or tow from gills or something. I was at Gander yesterday and picked up a package of the REAL preserved minnows. I have used these in the summer months with some success, think I will give them a try when I get a chance to get out on the ice. They are nice because I can keep them in the truck so if I get a break and can go out for an hour or so, I have them with me and it is one less stop.


----------



## fishlocater (Apr 12, 2001)

does size and color change when fishing deeper water in the bay?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

My all-time favorite walleye ice fishing lure is a Little Cleo tipped with a 3" minow. Silver/chartruse color. Second favorite is the black/silver jigging rap with three small minnows dangling off the treble hook.


----------

